# BN plecos and driftwood



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wondering if it was absolutely necessary for BN plecos to have driftwood?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

nope. it is also not absolutely necessary for you to have ice cream either. :lol:


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

My BN was perfectly fine in his tank with no driftwood, but now that I've added a piece I swear I can see him smiling. He now spends ALL his time on the wood.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine seems to be doing fine without it, but I admit I have thought about getting her a piece to see if she'd like it. I've avoided it so far because A) It really wouldn'd fit the aesthetics of my tank and B) I'm concerned that it might mess with my pH.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think some other plecos need it, but not BN.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I moved my BN from my Mbuna tank to my planted SA w/driftwood and she's an EXTREMELY happy camper!


----------

